# GIANT Spider



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2013)

Late last night while catching Widows at the Cove' ( another thread to come ) ... low and behold almost walked into one of the anchors. I looked up and about 8 feet off the ground , a huge spider finishing up his web , which was at least 2 foot in diameter. I ran in the house to grab the camera ....
I believe it's some sort of Orb Spider.



































NEAT-O HUH ?


----------



## Merlin M (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow its beautiful!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 4, 2013)

OH NO NOT NEAT OHHHH LOL... More like UGLY OHHH LOL... OMGosh I just got itchy all over.. I HATE spiders YIKES


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 4, 2013)

That's a big one alright. 
I wanna hear more about the widow collecting...I'll keep my eyes out for their thread!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2013)

I just love those guys. They are here occasionally, then absent for years, then here again for one season. I had one once that had built a web over the whole pond...about 16 or 20' across. I've always wondered how the spider made it across the pond to set the anchors.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 4, 2013)

They sail across on a line of spider silk.


Yvonne G said:


> I just love those guys. They are here occasionally, then absent for years, then here again for one season. I had one once that had built a web over the whole pond...about 16 or 20' across. I've always wondered how the spider made it across the pond to set the anchors.


----------



## immayo (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like you won't be needing to decorate for Halloween Jeff!


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2013)

OMG, I hate spiders too, but that is really amazing. Great pics. Glad you didn't become her dinner


----------



## gieseygirly (Oct 4, 2013)

Yuck! However, you took some awesome pics tho!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome. Looks like a crab. We get those here too. Only see them come fall time though. Short season here for them I guess.


----------

